# Albino Horned Frog Tadpoles



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

After a few false starts my albino horned frogs have had babies. I have just finished cupping up 92 tadpoles seperately and my mum has just fed them all. Now just to keep them warm and do the water changes. 48 hours old and they are already starting to resemble the parents! :no1:


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

No pics yet as the tadpoles are too small for the camera to focus on them but will try tomorrow.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Well done Harley:2thumb: I knew you would get there: victory:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Andy, will be in tomorrow to get more tubifex for the tadpoles, have had to seperate them because they were eating eachother but still have about 90. Mum fed all of them/92 cups lol. :2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Thanks Andy, will be in tomorrow to get more tubifex for the tadpoles, have had to seperate them because they were eating eachother but still have about 90. Mum fed all of them/92 cups lol. :2thumb:


well done best of luck no easy task:2thumb:

cheers spencer........


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done, good luck rearing them.


----------



## Milky (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations...

Rearing them is the hard part all them cups...lol.

good luck hope to see pics.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Best picture of the actual tadpole I can get at the moment but will get more pics as they grow and there's also 1 of 3 plant tubs full of cups. 1 tadpole in each cup so they don't eat eachother lol.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Fab,congratulations :flrt: the pic is amazing,how long will it be before they are little froglets?:flrt:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks everyone for your comments.  I'm not too sure how long it will take for them to turn into froglets but I think it's around 2-3 weeks but every day they seem to be bigger.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It takes about a month give or take a little depending on food supply and temperature.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

To Pollywog, I have the temperature and feeding under control, but please can you advise on how often I should change the water in the cups and how much I should change. Thanks


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Also the proud father croaking just before he was removed from the rain chamber!

http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0115.jpg


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> To Pollywog, I have the temperature and feeding under control, but please can you advise on how often I should change the water in the cups and how much I should change. Thanks


If you're feeding them plenty the water in the cups will need changing in full at least once a day.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This is quite exciting. :2thumb: How long do they take to metamorphose?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> This is quite exciting. :2thumb: How long do they take to metamorphose?


 
They do develop quickly, though not quite in the same league for example as Kaloula pulchra, Melanophryniscus stelzneri or Bufo brongersmai, which will all develop start to finish in 14 days!

Cheers
Al


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Alex M said:


> They do develop quickly, though not quite in the same league for example as Kaloula pulchra, Melanophryniscus stelzneri or Bufo brongersmai, which will all develop start to finish in 14 days!
> 
> Cheers
> Al


 
That should read *can* under optimal conditions develop in 14 days or so mate! Not a given, but quite normal!. I hope to produce CB of 2 of the 3 species mentioned this year.

Cheers
Al

Edit - And good luck to the OP!


----------



## frogs_an_lizards_an_Ad (Feb 26, 2009)

Gd times have fun with all those hungry mouths lol


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The tadpoles almost 8 days old and all eating very well 











http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0131.jpg


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Excellent:2thumb: Some nice colour coming through: victory:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wicked!! Looking forward to when they metamorphasise, there's nothing cuter than tiny little froglets :flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

They are gorgeous,do not show me :lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Just to say Spirulina is excellent as tadpole food and doesn't pollute the water as quickly as other foods like fish flake, blood worm, etc and a little goes a long way.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The tadpoles are now 2 weeks old and growing very fast and are also beginning to grow legs but couldn't get a picture of them.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pictures of one of the tadpoles with back legs showing the development since last weeks picture. :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh wow,they are so cute,what are they feeding on?:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: I want one:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, they are feeding on bloodworm at the moment but there alot like the adults and go for anything. They've nipped me whilst i've been feeding them and changing the water. :lol2:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow amazing how easy are they to breed? They are gorgeous!
:2thumb:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not easy at all, I tried a few times before I was succesful in getting fertile eggs, and rearing the tadpoles takes up alot of hours each day and alot of patience e.g. water changes and feeding each day x 80+ tadpoles. Other problem obviously is keeping them all and not having the space to keep them when they're frogs. But it does pay off with seeing how they develop into frogs.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Thy can kept together in an aquarium as long as they have plenty of food rather than separately which saves on time. Usually it's not a worry if you loose a few. Don't use fish flakes as they pollute water very quickly.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The reason my tadpoles are seperated into individual cups is because they were eating eachother the first day they turned into tadpoles even with tubifex in the tank for them to eat. I wouldn't risk housing any together as even when in the cups they try to go for eachother. I have also been nipped quite a few times when feeding them and changing their water.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

That's cool u do what you have to.


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

At last, the albino tadpoles have decided to become froglets. Last night there were no front legs and no colour, today they are formed and have the horned frog patterns and are wanting land. It's amazing to see how they are transforming over a short period of time. I've taken the best photos I could get without disturbing them. :2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> At last, the albino tadpoles have decided to become froglets. Last night there were no front legs and no colour, today they are formed and have the horned frog patterns and are wanting land. It's amazing to see how they are transforming over a short period of time. I've taken the best photos I could get without disturbing them. :2thumb:
> 
> http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0171.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Well done with these cranwelli, KF. How many have you got to the morphing stage?

Cheers
Al


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> At last, the albino tadpoles have decided to become froglets. Last night there were no front legs and no colour, today they are formed and have the horned frog patterns and are wanting land. It's amazing to see how they are transforming over a short period of time. I've taken the best photos I could get without disturbing them. :2thumb:
> 
> http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0171.jpg
> 
> ...


 looking good : victory:
cheers spencer..........


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

They are really sweet:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey, well only about ten at the moment out of 75, but the rest are not far behind. This is the first time I have bred frogs and am enjoying seeing them transform. Thanks for your comment


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

wow really cool good luck with them.:2thumb:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Well done Harley: victory: See I told your Mum not to worry about the legs:lol2:


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

OMG they are sooo cute:flrt: ...Good luck with them all....This is going to be my next frog when i have made the b/f say yes :lol2:


----------



## pac (Apr 18, 2011)

*frogs*

Do you have any for sale or adults for sale :lol2:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pictures of what was a tadpole a few days ago and is now a mini copy of its parents.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

They look awesome:2thumb:

p.s. did you get the stuff I sent about the centipedes?


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> Pictures of what was a tadpole a few days ago and is now a mini copy of its parents.
> 
> http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l623/Kentuckyfrogler101/IMGP0184.jpg
> 
> ...


 there mint well done,

cheers spencer............


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sooooo unbelievably adorable :flrt:


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Froglets are doing very well and nearly ready to leave home


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

nice one, nothing better than seeing somthing you breed grow. so how many you got ?


----------



## KentuckyFrogler101 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got about 15 frogs, 3 of which I am keeping, and another 60 odd tadpoles. More of which that are morphing each day.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

KentuckyFrogler101 said:


> I've got about 15 frogs, 3 of which I am keeping, and another 60 odd tadpoles. More of which that are morphing each day.


brilliant stuff im jelous!!:lol2:

cheers spencer..............


----------

